# Any cigar events in Miami,FL this month??



## Phatmix12

Any cigar events in Miami,FL in this month of Jan or Feb???


----------



## bdw1984

i know of 3 in broward on saturday 1/23...
pepin garcia event at cuenca cigars in hollywood Cuenca Cigars, Cigars and more...
la flor dominicana at smoke on the water in weston 954-217-1994
padron cigars at aficionado's in coral springs South Florida Cigars | Aficionado's Premium Cigars & Wine


----------



## MiamiE

Let's check one out.


----------



## Phatmix12

Ima have to check this Cuenca place out. I heard it's a very nice shop. Thanks man


----------



## bdw1984

Cuenca is the best! They have an account on here and one on Facebook so you can contact them easily. Kerri (2curious) is a regular down there as well; knowing her she'll be there on Saturday. If you mention puff.com to anyone in the shop they'll take care of you!

PS: I'd love to get a SoFL herf together at one point!


----------



## 2Curious

I'll be there at Cuenca...can't wait to meet another Puffer! Hope you come.
You coming Ben, I know I promised to come North soon to your neck o tha woods...but it's Pepin?

(And pssst... just found out finally for sure that Janny Pepin will be there.)


----------



## bdw1984

I'm busy until 8-8:30 but I will try my best to come down there! Been too long!


----------



## Phatmix12

Ima try to go up the to the Cuenca event.. its a nice shop and would like to meet different people on board.. would they have some food or drinks there like they do in some other events??


----------



## 2Curious

Phatmix12 said:


> Ima try to go up the to the Cuenca event.. its a nice shop and would like to meet different people on board.. would they have some food or drinks there like they do in some other events??


Definately food... Tamales and Roasted Pork, Cuban mojitos...

They'll be broadcasting live online, link is on their site, just don't tell your wives or girlfriends... that way they can't spy on you. ;o)

Can't wait to have a smoke with fellow Puffers. Too fun.

Holy Tamales Batman...just hit 300 posts. Crazy... means I probably should be working before I get caught. Ha!


----------



## Phatmix12

sounds good...Thanks


----------



## MiamiE

So who will be at Cuenca tomorrow? I will be there around 7.


----------



## Phatmix12

Cuenca event was good --nice shop --looking forward for stoagies next weekend..


----------



## gibson_es

the great smoke is feb 20th. ima be there. and at the after party as well.... anyone else? its actuall west palm beach.......... but if anyone wants to meet up... let me know.


----------



## MiamiE

Where is that event located in WPB?


----------



## gibson_es

outside the smoke inn...

Smoke Inn™ - The Great Smoke™ 2010 - West Palm Beach, FL


----------



## MiamiE

gibson_es said:


> outside the smoke inn...
> 
> Smoke Inn™ - The Great Smoke™ 2010 - West Palm Beach, FL


Little too expensive for me but it looks like fun.


----------



## Miss_Miami

*YES - MIAMI CIGAR PARTY* *January 25, 26, 27, 2013*
_South Florida Cigar Extravaganza Weekend_ in *MIAMI*.

3 days of *free cigars* and all major cigarmakers represented.

*Friday* *night* January 25 kicks off the weekend with a *Cigar Dinner* hosted by *Alec Bradley* with cigars.

The main event is *Saturday*, January 26 12pm-5pm in *Miami*:::
A *Cigar Block Party* with dining, spirits, sampling from top Miami restaurants, live music, prizes, fun, and of course, cigars.

*Sunday* January 27 is a half-day *deep sea fishing tournament* with free cigars, food and drink.

*The Cigar of the Year* the _Flor de Las Antillas Toro_ will be present, don't miss out!

Call *305-866-2277* for more details and to reserve your spot.


----------



## cuban- crafted

I was reading through this thread and saw that you guys wanted to set up a south florida/miami herf we should totally set one up soon


----------



## BuenoBueno

cuban- crafted said:


> I was reading through this thread and saw that you guys wanted to set up a south florida/miami herf we should totally set one up soon


I would be interested in this! Post a new thread, as I'm sure 2 year old thread necromancy is frowned upon around here


----------



## cuban- crafted

whoops didnt even see that


----------

